# 10.7.3, FreeWifi et autres bornes Wifi



## labarique (2 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

je vous propose de poursuivre la discussion sur les problèmes de connections aux différents réseaux Wifis publics pour les machines équipées en 10.7.3.

La précédente discussion pour les utilisateurs de 10.7.2, c'est ici : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/lion-10-7-2-probleme-connexion-borne-wifi-880112.html.

En ce qui me concerne, la MAJ d'Apple n'a rien changé : il est toujours impossible de me connecter à FreeWifi.

Le message d'erreur "Délai de connexion dépassé" s'affiche irrémédiablement.

A vous de partager vos retours d'expérience !


----------



## TroIIMan06 (2 Février 2012)

Des retours ?


----------



## jean-a (4 Février 2012)

J'ai effectué la mise à jour combo de la 10.7.3
Effectivement le problème perdure. Je me connecte sur mon reseau WIFI (modem-routeur Zyxel)
et hier j'ai rencontré 4 x ce problème.
J'ai solutionné ce problème sur mon 2ème ordi depuis la 10.7.2 via une connection RJ45, mais bon
ce n'est qu'un paliatif.
Par contre sur mon Macbook Pro (2009) jamais rencontré ce problème...


----------



## Nikopsycho (6 Février 2012)

Idem, les problèmes persistent depuis la mise à jour.


----------



## jean-a (8 Février 2012)

Effectué avant-hier la dernière mise à jour combo de la 10.7.3 (Build 11D50b) qui corrigeait
le bug 'cui-cui'. Pas de changements au niveau wifi, le problème persiste toujours après mise en veille.


----------



## Pascal61 (12 Février 2012)

Bon, ça y est, l'iMac de ma copine passé sous Lion en 10.7.2 ne veut plus se connecter à notre borne Numéricable et en assignant une adresse Ip, la connection à la borne se fait mais pas à internet. Par contre ça marche avec la borne Free des voisins, un truc de fou !


----------



## Nata-chat (13 Février 2012)

quand j'aurais trouvé comment supprimer ce post HS (version précédente de Lion)


----------



## jean-a (17 Février 2012)

Ai installé une Aiport extreme branchée sur un port du Zyxtel P-660 HW..et là plus de problèmes depuis 3 jours,
rapidité retrouvé plus perte de wifi en sortie de veille. J'ai déconnecté le wifi de ce modem ne laissant pour le reseau que la borne airport.
Je me demande si il ne s'agissait pas d'une incompatibilité avec ce matériel, les problèmes etant survenus avec la 10.7.2 lors du changement de la clé WEP en WPA.
J'ai supprimé également la connection ethernet sur un ordi devenue inutile.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2012)

Depuis que je suis en 10.7.3, j'ai des problèmes de connexion wi-fi en sortie de veille. Avant pas.


----------

